# bolt pattern



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

hey guys. does an 02 allroad use 5x112 for rims? also what is the offset that is recommend. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

5x112 et25


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_5x112 et25

Thanks


----------

